# Ultra Rare Harmon Kardon TC600



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Not my listing
Nice piece of rare/old school amp

HARMAN KARDON TC600- ULTRA RARE-OLDSCHOOL- HIGH CURRENT AMP SQ AMP | eBay


----------

